# Pokémon Omega Ruby and Pokémon Alpha Sapphire



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

​

Out of nowhere, the official Pokemon channel revealed the Hoenn remakes!!! Worldwide release this November! We in there!



> Announcing Pokémon Omega Ruby and Pokémon Alpha Sapphire for the Nintendo 3DS family of systems! Prepare for an epic adventure exploring a world filled with Pokémon!
> Pokémon fans first enjoyed Pokémon Ruby Version and Pokémon Sapphire Version when it launched in 2003 for the Game Boy Advance. Now, a whole new generation of Pokémon fans will experience the dramatic storyline that unfolds in Pokémon Omega Ruby and Pokémon Alpha Sapphire.
> Look forward to Pokémon Omega Ruby and Pokémon Alpha Sapphire when the games launch worldwide in November 2014!


Source


----------



## pokefloote (May 7, 2014)

Trumpets confirmed?


----------



## BvanBart (May 7, 2014)

Whuuuuuutt.... This is like:

Money be flowin'!


----------



## vayanui8 (May 7, 2014)

Hell yes!


----------



## BORTZ (May 7, 2014)

Sweet! Even if RSE was probably the weakest of the generations, I am still excited and Ill play them


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2014)

Great, now I have to buy a 3DS again.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 7, 2014)

Okay I admit. When I first saw this topic, I was like "Urrgh did someone post a fanmade romhack in the wrong section AND without going through the screening thread?"

While I did expect this, I didn't think it'd be so soon. But oh well. This just seems so sudden. Thought there would be a Pokemon Direct or something too.

And is it just me or do Groudon and Kyogre look different? Mega/forme?

One more thing. I would have thought they'd call it Alpha Ruby and Omega Sapphire since we called the Gen 3 ones Ruby and Sapphire and we usually say alpha & omega. Bahhh small details.

Anyway, PRAISE HELIX!!!! Black-Ice


----------



## Terenigma (May 7, 2014)

My god, is it that time already? Im losing track of pokemon games. They seem to come around every month o.O


----------



## Ryukouki (May 7, 2014)

Well, I need to order my nostalgia goggles on Amazon. Be right back, need them tomorrow with one day shipping.  

Oh hell yes.


----------



## RikuCrafter (May 7, 2014)

This has to be the most surprise and sudden announcement ever. The games have never been announced this way, without either a Direct or Corocoro, have they?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2014)

Actual vomit.

Third gen was bad. The remakes will be bad. But it's Pokemon so I'll probably buy it.


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

RikuCrafter said:


> This has to be the most surprise and sudden announcement ever. The games have never been announced this way, without either a Direct or Corocoro, have they?


 
Nope. The Youtube channel just posted it randomly and bam.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 7, 2014)

the only good thing about this game were the hidden bases and how you could battle your friends and friends friends in them for money and exp. i liked that.
otherwise, i keep fond memories of it being the least enjoyable game, at least in my eyes.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 7, 2014)

Well hot damn that really was out of nowhere.


----------



## Queno138 (May 7, 2014)

inb4 _will FrLg be remaked._

But honestly, I hope they would be.

I miss Sevii islands D:


----------



## Dartz150 (May 7, 2014)

OMFG!!! YEEEEEEEESSS I'm so fucking excited, this was my favorite Pokémon game after G/S/C, I expent hours playing this and now there is an announcemnt out of nowhere, you made my day Nintendo


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

what?

Pokemon remakes

*faints*

*wakes up*

Ruby Sapphire remakes

YES

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

*faints*


----------



## T Link7 (May 7, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> And is it just me or do Groudon and Kyogre look different? Mega/forme?


 

I think that's just the way they look when they use their powers. If I recall correctly, the red/blue patterns on their bodies glowed in the movies/animé when they did stuff. I might be wrong though, it's been quite a while since I've watched any of the movies or the television series xD
Anyhow, I AM EXTREMELY EXCITED, CAN YOU TELL?!?!?!?!?!fjasldfjkaslfkjaskdfljsadkfsdkflj


----------



## gamefan5 (May 7, 2014)

The good: YEAH!!!!!!! Finally. One last trip in nostalgia town.

The bad: With gateway now being able to play card2 games, awaiting impending pokeflood doom.


----------



## KingVamp (May 7, 2014)

I thought it was a fan made too. Not sure if I'm going to get this tho.


----------



## Shuji1987 (May 7, 2014)

I for one felt that X and Y were too lackluster and therefor will not buy these. I'm not even remotely excited for these games either. Which is strange, since it's Pokémon. xd

We'll see how this plays out I guess.


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Trumpets confirmed?


 
HG/SS was a great remake, so it'd be difficult to _trump_ it.


----------



## heartgold (May 7, 2014)

Cool 3rd gen is my favourite, it says new world. Hmm... new lands and seas to explore. 

Can't wait to hear more info.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 7, 2014)

Ugh. Better buy some new underwear. RSE was the generation which I have the most fun memories of. Going to school with it, playing it with friends, epic journey to the library for books with dot letters (Braïlle) for the regi's. Oh boy, dis gon b gud.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> HG/SS was a great remake, so it'd be difficult to _trump_ it.


But the fact that this announcement is exciting is hard to _*contest*_.


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2014)

Although I wasn't a huge fan of R/S, I still enjoyed 3rd Gen.
Can't wait for gameplay footage to raise my hype.


----------



## FireGrey (May 7, 2014)

GEN3 is both the most loved and the most hated generation.
Ruby was my favorite game (I had to of passed it like 10 times)
WHIP OUT DEM TRUMPETS!!!


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

What's the deal with the name? This is neither the beginning nor the end!


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> But the fact that this announcement is exciting is hard to _*contest*_.


 
porkiewpyne are you going to camp outside your local game store the *EV* before to buy it?


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> porkiewpyne are you going to camp outside your local game store the *EV* before to buy it?


Outside? My *secret base* has always been inside behind the..... I've spoken too much


----------



## Queno138 (May 7, 2014)

basher11 said:


> Although I wasn't a huge fan of R/S, I still enjoyed 3rd Gen.
> Can't wait for gameplay footage to raise my hype.


 
Given the constant Pokeflood every year, it's safe to say,
a torrential *storm* is coming.

HGSS wasn't a direct copy of G/S, as it incorporated elements from C as well.
So I'm expecting ORAS to be a modified layout of the Emerald.

Yes I want gameplay footage too!

-----

For those who are into japanese logos (or in our present situation, bigger box arts)




You'll also see the Omega and Alpha symbols floating above the names, much like the Mega Evolution DNA symbol.

Source: http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/oras/?a001=msign


----------



## Gabbynaruto (May 7, 2014)

Generation 3 never managed to interest me that much. I only liked the secret base thingy, so, hopefully they will bring that back. And maybe these remakes will be more interesting than Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald ever were. Who knows. I'm waiting for footage before I activate hype mode.


----------



## Kikirini (May 7, 2014)

Admittedly, I HATED R/S/E, but yeahhhh totally buying these when they come out.


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> Outside? My *secret base* has always been inside behind the..... I've spoken too much


 
your secret base huh... i really hope the *Weather conditions* will be good that day for me... but i don’t care sun or *Hail*.. its going to be Omega Flame alpha Pokemon time for me.


----------



## Scorpiopt (May 7, 2014)

Please pokemon following you i beg you gamefreak


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2014)

Actually, I hope that this remake won't be ridiculously easy like X/Y was. I'm hoping for a good difficulty curve.
But this is Game Freak. One can only hope.


----------



## Sheimi (May 7, 2014)

Good, now the "Hoenn Confirmed" meme can finally die.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

FUCK THE HATERS
IT HAPPENED

ITS REALLY HAPPENING

GEN 6 ENGINE
*HOENN*
*CON*
*FIRMED*






DIS AINT NO GAME
THIS REAL SHIT RIGHT HERE


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> Good, now the "Hoenn Confirmed" meme can finally die.


 
Sinnoh confirmed is next.


----------



## Queno138 (May 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Sinnoh confirmed is next.


 
While I couldn't stand Diamond and Pearl, i was okay with Platinum.
DP felt so... Beta.


Let's just skip DP and go straight to remaking HGSS, with player starting from Pallet. Including Sevii Islands.

That'll be fun


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

MFW Hoenn Confirmed
*POKEMON RETIREMENT OFFICIALLY BROKEN *
*ALPHA **SAPPHIRE* COZ MANS THE ALPHA TRAINER UP IN THIS SHIZZLE.


>Black-Ice offically happy forever
This is now my thread, I will do in it what I please


----------



## ultimatetemper (May 7, 2014)

Worst Decision Ever.
All Hoenn Pokemon can be obtained on the DS games (including the Starters and the Legendaries in HG/SS)
Also, why Pokébank if you are going to do a remake?
And remember, this will be Ruby/Sapphire only, NO EMERALD. So no awesome Rayquaza entrance, and say thanks if they include the Battle Frontier.


----------



## tofast4u (May 7, 2014)

This will most likely be the last remake that will be available on the 3DS.  As there is no need to remake Diamond/Pearl because those games already had enhanced graphics and are playable through backwards compatibility on the 3DS.


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> MFW Hoenn Confirmed
> *POKEMON RETIREMENT OFFICIALLY BROKEN *
> *ALPHA **SAPPHIRE* COZ MANS THE ALPHA TRAINER UP IN THIS SHIZZLE.
> 
> ...


 
You should have seen my mini meltdown in the shoutbox.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> You should have seen my mini meltdown in the shoutbox.


 
MELTDOWN?
I JUST FREAKING XPLODED

MT CHIMNEY AINT GOT SHIT ON THIS HEAT!


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> Worst Decision Ever.
> All Hoenn Pokemon can be obtained on the DS games (including the Starters and the Legendaries in HG/SS)
> Also, why Pokébank if you are going to do a remake?
> And remember, this will be Ruby/Sapphire only, NO EMERALD. So no awesome Rayquaza entrance, and say thanks if they include the Battle Frontier.


 







SHUT IT!

YOU NEED Jesus ARCEUS GROUDON IN YOUR LIFE!


----------



## weavile001 (May 7, 2014)

That´s....Surprising, I thought they would Reveal it on the E3, but oh well.
the 3rd generation was the one i played least of the main games, The new pokemons on RS Weren´t awesome as Gen II or VI.
But still, It looks quite amazing, i Hope they use the same engine from XY...


----------



## ultimatetemper (May 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> SHUT IT!
> 
> YOU NEED Jesus ARCEUS GROUDON IN YOUR LIFE!


 
And alking about Arceus, ALPHA Sapphire and OMEGA Ruby, maybe Arceus is in this game?


----------



## ßleck (May 7, 2014)

YES! After all these years I'm going back home. BACK TO HOENN!!! They knew everyone would just freak out so I think that's why they didn't make an effort to make a big announcment or something. But... This is still so awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2014)

Fucking called! I told everyone they would remake the best generation in 2014 and everyone doubted me. Well look who was correct? ME! bitches!
I am super existed, third generation is favorite generation


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> And alking about Arceus, ALPHA Sapphire and OMEGA Ruby, maybe Arceus is in this game?


 
MEGA! Arceus! confirmed!


----------



## Jao Chu (May 7, 2014)

I'm 26 years old and I swore I was going to make X and Y my last pokemon playthrough ever and finally grow up.....

And then they do this to us..... Well played Nintendo, well played!


----------



## codezer0 (May 7, 2014)

Damn it, I haven't even finished the main game of X yet.


----------



## InfoAddict (May 7, 2014)

The timing of this couldn't be any better for me.

I got a 3DS XL last month. I've been addicted to HeartGold over the past 2 weeks, and all of a sudden I'm going through a Pokemon phase again watching episodes of the anime that I haven't seen.

I've never played Gen 3. When I was a kid I never got a GBA, so that's where my relationship with Pokemon ended. I tried a few times to play it on my PSP but could never get into it. But a 3DS version is just perfect for me, plus I'll watch the Hoenn anime episodes too. 

Will be a very merry Christmas indeed this year.

Oh and while we're speaking of ages, I'm going to be 23 soon. Pokemon will be with me forever and I will be sure to teach my kids the power that's inside!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

lysergic_one said:


> I'm 26 years old and I swore I was going to make X and Y my last pokemon playthrough ever and finally grow up.....
> 
> And then they do this to us..... Well played Nintendo, well played!


 
NEEEEEVER TOO OLD FOR POKEMON

ROCK THAT BLAZIKEN IN UNIVERSITY/WORK 
I DON'T EVEN CARE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 7, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> And remember, this will be Ruby/Sapphire only, NO EMERALD. So no awesome Rayquaza entrance, and say thanks if they include the Battle Frontier.


Just like how HGSS didn't have the Eusine-and-Suicune ministory right? 

Flame: LOL dammit. I will think of a comeback soon(TM)


----------



## ultimatetemper (May 7, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> Just like how HGSS didn't have the Eusine-and-Suicune ministory right?
> 
> Flame: LOL dammit. I will think of a comeback soon(TM)


 
Tell me then how do you "calm Groudon/Kyogre" and "capture Groudon/Kyogre thanks to the sphere" at the same time.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 7, 2014)

You cannot comprehend the darkness in my heart.
I *need* a 3DS!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2014)

yes yes YESSSSS i waited for thim OMG YES wanna have. gonna pre order it ASAP


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RAISE YOUR TRUMPETS ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Chary (May 7, 2014)

[trumpets intensifying]


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2014)

Wanna have this game sooo badly


----------



## EMP Knightmare (May 7, 2014)

Glad I gave this up  but cool nonetheless


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 7, 2014)

And where, Ninty, is pokemon z?
Conspiracy theory! The plot of Z is too ridiculous to be released, so they release these remakes to distract the rabid fans.

I played a lot of emerald though. Touhoumon emerald that is...


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

HOENN CONFIRMED AND I BE LIKE


----------



## Zeliga (May 7, 2014)

I hope they add the battle frontier


----------



## codezer0 (May 7, 2014)

Honestly I'm surprised so many have the nostalgia on for Ruby/Sapphire, when it was Emerald that:

had the most features
was by far the fastest in terms of input lag
benefitted from a BP glitch with the gameshark to allow me to nearly 100% the pokedex on a single cart
It cut that real time clock *expletive* out from Gen2, which I hated with absolute passion and fervor
<-- my face when realizing Emerald was the superior product.


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Honestly I'm surprised so many have the nostalgia on for Ruby/Sapphire, when it was Emerald that:
> 
> had the most features
> was by far the fastest in terms of input lag
> ...


All of the content from Emerald should be in these two games just like Crystal to HGSS.


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Honestly I'm surprised so many have the nostalgia on for Ruby/Sapphire, when it was Emerald that:
> 
> had the most features
> was by far the fastest in terms of input lag
> ...


 
the Ruby/Sapphire remakes will have all the features of Emerald and more, im sure. just like HGSS.

the reason Nintendo dont do an Emerald remake because its one game. why make one game, when you can make double the amount of profit.


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 7, 2014)

I'm sick of hearing word Pokemon.


----------



## frogboy (May 7, 2014)

PRAISE HEL-


porkiewpyne said:


> Anyway, PRAISE HELIX!!!!


Darn.


----------



## codezer0 (May 7, 2014)

You don't understand. *NONE* of the games since the DS generation have come close to finally even matching, much less surpassing the hampering input lag problem that the games have had since.

Using the BP glitch at the battle factory allowed me to not only get rid of bad eggs, but also take home critters I'd never be able to get otherwise. From there, it was just breed what I needed to fill the pages, and there we went.


----------



## duffmmann (May 7, 2014)

I always found this to be the weakest gen, and least exciting to play through. Visually it was a great update to Gold and Silver, but I found it to be so much less exciting than Gold and Silver. Even still the fact that we're already getting another set of pokemon games in the new engine makes me excited. Guess this means Red and Blue/Green remakes could be made AGAIN since their first remakes were made in the same engine as Ruby and Sapphire, I find that thought a bit sad.

I would love if this game lets a pokemon follow you like the Gold/Silver remakes, and if they decided to include Johto and/or Kanto as bonus region(s) for after the main game is complete. I loved this feature from Gold and Silver, and it really sucks that it hasn't been revisited since.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> I'm sick of hearing word Pokemon.


 
POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON 
HOENN CONFIRMED


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 7, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> Tell me then how do you "calm Groudon/Kyogre" and "capture Groudon/Kyogre thanks to the sphere" at the same time.


 
Some possible scenarios:
A) Follow Emerald's way of finding Groudon/Kyogre. Only difference is that the other won't appear. Orb not necessary, but the if we want to be flashy and all that, GF could make it such that you need to use the orb to summon Groudon/Kyogre, just as Archie and Maxie tried to do but with the opposite sphere.
B) After Rayquaza shows them who's boss, Groudon/Kyogre hides away in Cave of Origin.

T Link7: Was just looking at the hi-res pics. I suppose you could be right. There are slight differences with the original (such as the marking on Kyogre's head which is not present in the Sapphire intro) but I guess that could easily be just the artists touching up on the design to make them cooler 

Flame: I think I'll _*dive*_ right in for Omega Ruby too. I had Sapphire back in the day while most of my friends had Ruby. Little did I know back then that only Ruby had Zangoose, which I prefer to Seviper. Not sure if because I liked it more or because it's the one I didn't have.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 7, 2014)

I guess I will get that Groudon after all.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 7, 2014)

Colosseum and Gale of darkness HD please. :v


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON
> HOENN CONFIRMED


You. I like you. 
So... I can finally say that... HOENN IS CONFIRMED! One generation later, but it is here! I want my secret base again!
(Also we will need a new anti-PokeFlood bunker )
Hopefully this remake will have Emerald stuff like HGSS had Crystal stuff. 
Also since there is an actual RTC now, I wonder if it will have a day-night cicle or if it will be always day.
(100 posts, I am a member now xD)


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> Flame: I think I'll _*dive*_ right in for Omega Ruby too. I had Sapphire back in the day while most of my friends had Ruby. Little did I know back then that only Ruby had Zangoose, which I prefer to Seviper. Not sure if because I liked it more or because it's the one I didn't have.


 
all this time you was thinking of a pun? 

here ill give you a *Ribbon* to you, to make you feel better about a your new pun and the fact that we gonna get R/S remake.

and get this PokéNav






so that you can keep track of the time for when the games are released.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

I modernized and slightly retuned the Emerald OST a while back
TIME TO UPLOAD BABY


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2014)

I wonder if we can actually use the Poke'nav now to talk to people on our friends list like some kind of party chat? Especially with secret bases and during battles and such, itd be a really interesting mechanic.


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

I keep trying to plunge deeper and understand but I just can't. Ho's in? Navs? I'm so lost and confused and I'm afraid what I'm with is no longer it.

Is this what getting old feels like?


----------



## VLinh (May 7, 2014)

I'm going to assume with these remakes coming out, there's going to be new mega evolutions or will it stay true to its roots and just what it was back then? The pictures of Groudon and Kyougre looked like alternate versions, then again it could be a cool image of them


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 7, 2014)

This is interesting. The first pokemon game I played was Sapphire. So I may give this a go. But only if it's got the same level of graphics that Pokemon X/Y has. Otherwise I can't justify getting this. Unlike the 3rd gen games, I will actually buy the physical carts (I will also buy Black 2 at some point, so I can transfer the pokemon I got while playing it on my flashcart to Pokebank) as unlike the old gen games, I don't trust playing this kinda game on the Gateway as there's no guarantee that I can go legit in the future and transfer my save over like I can with the 5th gen games.

I will just play it safe and wait till I own the physical cart before I start playing it. The only time I cut corners was to replicate my gen 3 pokemon in pokegen when I wanted them transferred to Black 2. No way in hell I'm going to deal with that Pal Park nonsense and the two games I have to play through just to send 4 or 5 pokemon over. Hell no. I'm not that hardcore of a Pokemon fan. 

I got them genned and legit checked, so they WILL end up in my future Pokemon X/Y game. I'm not too worried about most of my pokemon from gen3 not getting in, but the ones I beat the elite 4 with will be getting transferred over one way or another as they are the ones I put in the most work in training.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 7, 2014)

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN! NEXT STOP LITTLEROOT! CHOO CHOO!

(Streetpass secret bases, please.)


----------



## JPhantom (May 7, 2014)

I just hope the duplication glitch gets remade


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 7, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> And is it just me or do Groudon and Kyogre look different? Mega/forme?


 

They actually do look different.


----------



## bradzx (May 7, 2014)

Are you frigging kidding me?!     I will get Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON POKEMON
> HOENN CONFIRMED


Done. But i still don't like the game. I want to see Metroid, not a ton of Pokemons... 
there are already tons of them..literally!


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 7, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Done. But i still don't like the game. I want to see Metroid, not a ton of Pokemons...
> there are already tons of them..literally!


 

It's not like Game Freak is responsible for making Metroid games, you know?


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> It's not like Game Freak is responsible for making Metroid games, you know?


 
I dont think gamefreak has any say on if you get new Pokemon games. its all up to Nintendo.


BUT Nintendo knows Pokemon is like a gold rush.. and Metroid.. no matter how good its no gold rush.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 7, 2014)

Woot! Pokemon!!!   



I honestly couldn't care less...I just like to ride hype trains


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 7, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> It's not like Game Freak is responsible for making Metroid games, you know?


 
I mean i want to finally see New Metroid game, and not a new pokemon every 30 days.

I like *pokemon my a*s* though. Hularious game!


----------



## ZOOT (May 7, 2014)

i hope they have lots of new material if not its a NO  for me


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> I dont think gamefreak has any say on if you get new Pokemon games. its all up to Nintendo.
> 
> 
> BUT Nintendo knows Pokemon is like a gold rush.. and Metroid.. no matter how good its no gold rush.


 
Yeah well, that's the..sad part..and the good part all in one.  Because with enough money from pokemons they can make other good games. ha! 

​Black-Ice​ 


​​​


----------



## Chrisssj2 (May 7, 2014)

Will this be 3D thouh?? like pokemon x?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah a new Pokemon game, i really enjoyed the third gen despite the hate it gets. I love the music, the Pokemon, the legends, and the story. I think Pokemon FireRed/LeafGreen was dry compared to their counter parts of being a 3rd gen game especially when Emerald was out, i loved this version now for a remake that would be awesome.


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 7, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> The good: YEAH!!!!!!! Finally. One last trip in nostalgia town.
> 
> The bad: With gateway now being able to play card2 games, awaiting impending pokeflood doom.


 
Finally a game I actually want to buy (and NOT USED) instead of waiting for a GW rom.


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2014)

Wait... Ninty never said it is a remake, right? In the vid it shows "A new adventure" and "A dramatic new world"... I wonder if it is something like Pokémon BW2 in Hoenn...?


----------



## calmwaters (May 7, 2014)

You know, I'll bet if you people were as vociferous about your want of a new Metroid game as you are about your excitement of a new Pokemon game, it would probably be released. Just what is the difference between a fan and a Poketard again? Both types of people go ballistic over Pokemon. And you people are especially excited because they're remaking the Ruby/Sapphire versions, which are generally regarded as being two great entries in this series. Or maybe Pokemon has become for the 3DS owners what Call of Duty is for the Xbox owners. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## ZOOT (May 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> Wait... Ninty never said it is a remake, right? In the vid it shows "A new adventure" and "A dramatic new world"... I wonder if it is something like Pokémon BW2 in Hoenn...?


 that they say its a new world is probably because  its a 3D version of HOENN


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 7, 2014)

lol @ people saying the third gen was bad. It was the best gen and still is.


----------



## Ulieq (May 7, 2014)

Squeeze the juice out of those kiddos Nintendo.


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2014)

Pokémon = CoD? Nah, you actually need to think when you play it. 
Joke aside, I don't think Pokémon is the new CoD of Ninty, also a PokéTard(IMO) = Guy which floods forums to asking for ROMs, it is a blind fan, it says everything is perfect and has no critics in any Poké game, love each spin off and etc.


ZOOT said:


> that they say its a new world is probably because its a 3D version of HOENN


Maybe... (Also nice pic)


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> Wait... Ninty never said it is a remake, right? In the vid it shows "A new adventure" and "A dramatic new world"... I wonder if it is something like Pokémon BW2 in Hoenn...?


 

According to Serebii, they said that it's a fresh take on Ruby and Sapphire, so it might be a "sequel" or such.


----------



## Crimson Phantom (May 7, 2014)

HOENN CONFIRMED


----------



## Arras (May 7, 2014)

Fun fact: the new Kyogre design has an Alpha symbol on its wings(?) while Groudon has an Omega on its arm. But yeah, both of them look very different. Either Mega or a new form altogether, I guess. If it's a Mega, I wonder if X/Y will be updated to be able to fight against them properly etc?


----------



## Mira (May 7, 2014)

YES!I Called it (even if i said Emerald...oh well)
It sure took a while....now next is the majora mask remake!


----------



## ZOOT (May 7, 2014)

Pokemon OR & Pokemon AS


----------



## VMM (May 7, 2014)




----------



## MegaAce™ (May 7, 2014)

VMM said:


>


 
Maybe it's time for the other starters to have Mega evolutions now?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 7, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> was by far the fastest in terms of input lag


?

I don't recall any sort of input lag in R/S compared to Emerald...


----------



## megaexplosion (May 7, 2014)

Such hype! Can't wait for those music remixes and trainer redesigns. I wonder if May and Brendan will have customizeable outfits!
Anyone else think the reveal is really underwhelming though? No screenshots... No gameplay. Just covers. :/


----------



## VMM (May 7, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Maybe it's time for the other starters to have Mega evolutions now?


 

It would be nice 
I always choose the fire starter, and I really like Blaziken.
But I already have a perfect Mega-Blaziken.
I would choose Sceptile, unless Blaziken get a second mega-evo.
Blaziken is already better than those two, having a mega-evo while they don't make it unfair.
They should get mega-evolution too.


----------



## donaldgx (May 7, 2014)

Nintendo sure knows which fanbase to milk money from.

*prepares wallet to buy them eventually*


----------



## Mira (May 7, 2014)

3rd gen was absolutily the best for me
and it's pretty special too:
-the only gen where i actually like the male main character:1st gen ok but not so into it too,2nd gen too happy go goofy,4th gen too dandy,5 gen the heck with that haircut? and 6 gen too...plain?
-the only gen where i actually haven't choose the fire type starter for once!i Always jump straight to the fire type but this was only gen where i was actually conflicted between fire and water!
-storyline was great!your father being a gym leader was a heck of a cool move!


----------



## Boy12 (May 7, 2014)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Qtis (May 7, 2014)

Now peeps, GBAtemp is not an image forum. While great news, remember the rules.

Black-Ice: To the EoFPokéAntiGIFbunker!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 7, 2014)

Zero interest.

I'll wait for a real new pokemon game before ditching X/Y.


----------



## VMM (May 7, 2014)

lysergic_one said:


> I'm 26 years old and I swore I was going to make X and Y my last pokemon playthrough ever and finally grow up.....
> 
> And then they do this to us..... Well played Nintendo, well played!


----------



## tofast4u (May 7, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> I always found this to be the weakest gen, and least exciting to play through. Visually it was a great update to Gold and Silver, but I found it to be so much less exciting than Gold and Silver. Even still the fact that we're already getting another set of pokemon games in the new engine makes me excited. Guess this means Red and Blue/Green remakes could be made AGAIN since their first remakes were made in the same engine as Ruby and Sapphire, I find that thought a bit sad.
> 
> I would love if this game lets a pokemon follow you like the Gold/Silver remakes, and if they decided to include Johto and/or Kanto as bonus region(s) for after the main game is complete. I loved this feature from Gold and Silver, and it really sucks that it hasn't been revisited since.


No need for a remake of Red/Blue as HGSS has that region covered including the Pokemon.


----------



## VMM (May 7, 2014)

tofast4u said:


> No need for a remake of Red/Blue as HGSS has that region covered including the Pokemon.


 

There are differences between Kanto region from Red/Blue to G/S/HG/SS 
Some of them are:
Gyms are different
Elite 4 is different
You can't choose 1st gen starters
Safari Zone has closed
Cinnabar Island have been destroid by an eruption of an volcano, or at least that's the official version, some say it was Mewtwo.
Mt. Moon has decreased in size due to rock slides
The power plant has become functional
The pokemon tower has become a radio tower, the pokemon graves it housed have been moved to house of memories
The Pewter museum of science has been closed to renovations


----------



## codezer0 (May 7, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> ?
> 
> I don't recall any sort of input lag in R/S compared to Emerald...


I'm not saying Gen 3 is the problem per say, but definitely, the input lag has been absolutely mind-numbingly horrid since the DS generation. It's made Gen 4 and 5 very difficult to tolerate, since it seems to just accentuate all the problems that the game mechanics introduce.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> I'm not saying Gen 3 is the problem per say, but definitely, the input lag has been absolutely mind-numbingly horrid since the DS generation. It's made Gen 4 and 5 very difficult to tolerate, since it seems to just accentuate all the problems that the game mechanics introduce.


 
Man I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about and I'm sure im not the only one.


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> You know, I'll bet if you people were as vociferous about your want of a new Metroid game as you are about your excitement of a new Pokemon game, it would probably be released. Just what is the difference between a fan and a Poketard again? Both types of people go ballistic over Pokemon. And you people are especially excited because they're remaking the Ruby/Sapphire versions, which are generally regarded as being two great entries in this series. Or maybe Pokemon has become for the 3DS owners what Call of Duty is for the Xbox owners. Yeah, that's it.


Hey
Hey
My advice?





;O;


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> You know, I'll bet if you people were as vociferous about your want of a new Metroid game as you are about your excitement of a new Pokemon game, it would probably be released. Just what is the difference between a fan and a Poketard again? Both types of people go ballistic over Pokemon. And you people are especially excited because they're remaking the Ruby/Sapphire versions, which are generally regarded as being two great entries in this series. Or maybe Pokemon has become for the 3DS owners what Call of Duty is for the Xbox owners. Yeah, that's it.


 
I don't care about Metroid. This is what I wanted from Game Freak for years now.


----------



## Arras (May 7, 2014)

To be honest when I first read the thread title and saw Pokemon + Greek letters I thought this made it out of beta. (it's supposed to be actually good but I haven't tried it)
Edit: in fact it releases in a week. Coincidence lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Man I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about and I'm sure im not the only one.


 

I don't think he means "input lag" as just the games being slow as fuck, but really only Diamond and Pearl suffer from that. It was fixed Platinum onwards.

And I say "slow" in terms of the engine, not pacing or excitement or whatever.


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't think he means "input lag" as just the games being slow as fuck, but really only Diamond and Pearl suffer from that. It was fixed Platinum onwards.
> 
> And I say "slow" in terms of the engine, not pacing or excitement or whatever.


I swear I never noticed any input lag in Diamond/Pearl... And they were my favorite DS game for a while...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> I swear I never noticed any input lag in Diamond/Pearl... And they were my favorite DS game for a while...


 

Well the games are just slow to process. Go do a few battles in Diamond and Pearl and then play any game after that. You'll notice there's definitely a slowness in Diamond and Pearl. It's not enough to ruin the games but admittedly it does drag things out more than it should and it makes Platinum a much better game.

And really input lag isn't the right term, I wouldn't get caught up in it.


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> I swear I never noticed any input lag in Diamond/Pearl... And they were my favorite DS game for a while...


 


DP were basically:
Enter battle
*wait*
Wild X Appeared
*wait*
Send out Pokemon
Choose a move
*wait*
Attacks
*Waits a bit before opponent attacks*
*repeat*
It definitely didn't help that the player is a slow walker. Platinum was much better.


----------



## Quget (May 7, 2014)

Omg <3 I remember how I solved the regi puzzles without using the internet finding out all myself. Not knowing they even exist.
Every time I went into those caves I ignored it not knowing what to do and months later when I  read trough the training guide for fun I recognized the dots.
Using it to solve the puzzles <3 and one of them took so long.
It was fun  That was my best experience.


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> DP were basically:
> Enter battle
> *wait*
> Wild X Appeared
> ...



Nostalgia overload aside(I watched this vid 5 times just because Nostalgia o.O), Gen 4 was slow as heck alright(tbh, I like the starting battle effect ), I think it would be better if you said "loading" lag.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 7, 2014)

Uh oh...The 'temp won't survive this release for sure.
Inb4 noobs start asking how to emulate this


----------



## Darkseeker109 (May 7, 2014)

Awesome! I'm gonna buy both versions.


----------



## digipokemaster (May 7, 2014)

Darkseeker109 said:


> Awesome! I'm gonna buy both versions.


I'm so going to buy them both and the collector edition guide book there goes my monthly spending for November. I'm so excited now I going to be counting down until November ( well until I hear the official November date then it would be a count down to then )!


----------



## calmwaters (May 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I don't care about Metroid. This is what I wanted from Game Freak for years now.


 
Then please, no complaining about how the Wii U is suffering because it's not releasing titles that their owners want. (e.g. Star Fox, F-Zero, Metroid) Unless you do want a Star Fox or F-Zero title; then you can complain about that.


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Then please, no complaining about how the Wii U is suffering because it's not releasing titles that their owners want. (e.g. Star Fox, F-Zero, Metroid) Unless you do want a Star Fox or F-Zero title; then you can complain about that.


Don't worry. I won't complain because I don't care enough about it to complain. This is a RS remake for 3DS, why is the freakin' Wii U even in this thread?


----------



## InfoAddict (May 7, 2014)

I'm extremely excited at the news, a dream come true, literally was talking with friends about this possibility just a few days ago as I never got into Gen 3 at the time of its release.

However I wish they saved the announcement for E3. Would be so much more crazy if it was added into that milieu, though I suppose they'll probably show the first gameplay trailer there.


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Don't worry. I won't complain because I don't care enough about it to complain. This is a RS remake for 3DS, why is the freakin' Wii U even in this thread?


Because everyone wants to complain instead f jumping on the trumpet train of infinite hype


----------



## breaktemp (May 7, 2014)

hmm...so this game will have a lot of DLC ? 

I would have really preferred "Pokémon Stadium-U" that keeps getting teased at  >_<" 

but with smash bros coming out this year...maybe they will wait until next summer to release it ? 

anyhow, nice to know what pokemon game I will be picking up this black-friday. 

looking forward to the wifi-battle spectator mode  "


----------



## SignZ (May 7, 2014)

Quget said:


> Omg <3 I remember how I solved the regi puzzles without using the internet finding out all myself. Not knowing they even exist.
> Every time I went into those caves I ignored it not knowing what to do and months later when I read trough the training guide for fun I recognized the dots.
> Using it to solve the puzzles <3 and one of them took so long.
> It was fun  That was my best experience.


Did you lose your manual back then or something? On the last page there even was a Braille alphabet (at least in the German versions), so unless you either never read it or just lost it, you should have had at least some idea about what those dots tried to tell you.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 7, 2014)

A remake of the worst game in the series...should be good.


----------



## calmwaters (May 7, 2014)

Maybe it's because the Wii U might pick up in sales if this were to be released on it instead of the 3DS. But what do I know. No, I don't even think Pokemon is enough of an incentive to buy a Wii U.


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Maybe it's because the Wii U might pick up in sales if this were to be released on it instead of the 3DS. But what do I know. No, I don't even think Pokemon is enough of an incentive to buy a Wii U.


You should look at 2DS's sales and 3DS's sales when XY was released.


----------



## Ykr1113 (May 7, 2014)

inb4 all the poketards flood the forms for gateway compatibility .


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Maybe it's because the Wii U might pick up in sales if this were to be released on it instead of the 3DS. But what do I know. No, I don't even think Pokemon is enough of an incentive to buy a Wii U.


Can you please take that Wii U bitterness elsewhere?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 7, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> lol @ people saying the third gen was bad. It was the best gen and still is.


 
It was 80% water lol, definitely the worst gen.


----------



## calmwaters (May 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Can you please take that Wii U bitterness elsewhere?


Absolutely.


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> It was 80% water lol, definitely the worst gen.


Humans are 80% water, I guess we are all terrible too ;O;


----------



## Judas18 (May 7, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

I re-tuned some of the R/S/E ost to make it sound more modern a while back,
Decided to upload 1 now coz Hoenn Confirmed


----------



## CeeDee (May 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I re-tuned some of the R/S/E ost to make it sound more modern a while back,
> Decided to upload 1 now coz Hoenn Confirmed



Neat.

In other news...
*HOENN**CONFIRMED*


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

HOLY SHIT I JUST REALIZED

TRICK HOUSE IN 3D
HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SHIT


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 7, 2014)

Uhhh people.... this doesn't mean that its a remake.
I mean it even says " AN EPIC *NEW* ADVENTURE IS COMING! " and pokemon site only says " Pokémon fans first enjoyed Pokémon Ruby Version and Pokémon Sapphire Version when it launched in 2003 " nothing about the game being remade so it might be that its a sequel to Ruby and Sapphire.

EDIT: Ohh and " EXPLORE A DRAMATIC *NEW* WORLD! "


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Uhhh people.... this doesn't mean that its a remake.
> I mean it even says " AN EPIC NEW ADVENTURE IS COMING! " and pokemon site only says " Pokémon fans first enjoyed Pokémon Ruby Version and Pokémon Sapphire Version when it launched in 2003 " nothing about the game being remade so it might be that its a sequel to Ruby and Sapphire.


 







yeah. No.
Sorry Gamez.
but I and the rest of the HOENN CONFIRMED community disagree


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Uhhh people.... this doesn't mean that its a remake.
> I mean it even says " AN EPIC *NEW* ADVENTURE IS COMING! " and pokemon site only says " Pokémon fans first enjoyed Pokémon Ruby Version and Pokémon Sapphire Version when it launched in 2003 " nothing about the game being remade so it might be that its a sequel to Ruby and Sapphire.
> 
> EDIT: Ohh and " EXPLORE A DRAMATIC *NEW* WORLD! "


Actually, I made that observation some pages ago, I think it is a sequel in Hoenn, it also means HOENN CONFIRMED is a valid saying.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> yeah. No.
> Sorry Gamez.
> but I and the rest of the HOENN CONFIRMED community disagree


 
I think i'll trust Nintendo more than HOEN CONFIRMED community ;O;

I beg you don't cry HC ;O;


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> Actually, I made that observation some pages ago, I think it is a sequel in Hoenn, it also means HOENN CONFIRMED is a valid saying.


 

It is hoen but not the same Hoenn ;A; so the game IS gonna be a whole different than gen 3, it might even suck like XY(Personal opinion yo) so lets not overhype!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I think i'll trust Nintendo more than HOEN CONFIRMED community ;O;
> 
> I beg you don't cry HC ;O;


 
Game Freak market EVERYTHING as new


ITS HOENN
TWO N'S
NOT 1 N LIKE THE CLOUD STRIFE EMO DUDE FROM BLACK AND WHITE

GET IT RIGHT BITCH ;O;


----------



## broitsak (May 7, 2014)




----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 7, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Game Freak market EVERYTHING as new
> 
> 
> ITS HOENN
> ...


 

CRY SOME MOAR! ITS A SEQUEL! HUAHUAHUAHUA ;O;



Nxenz said:


>


 

Still can mean its a Sequel ;O; and i'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## WaryLouka (May 8, 2014)

Probably created because they are going down and it's something that everyone wants.



> Nintendo's Perfect Plan for money generating


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

Why would they make sequels to 11 year old games?


----------



## DJPlace (May 8, 2014)

this is why i'm not buying anything new video game systems again. the only way i'll buy something like this if they have a pokemon colosseum and they are remade. trust me it's going rinse and repeat it's self. what's next for next gen in 2020 a 3 screen 4DS? and a  D/P/PLT remake? for that system?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Why would they make sequels to 11 year old games?


 

The only reason i know....


----------



## matpower (May 8, 2014)

DJPlace said:


> this is why i'm not buying anything new video game systems again. the only way i'll buy something like this if they have a pokemon colosseum and they are remade. trust me it's going rinse and repeat it's self. what's next for next gen in 2020 a 3 screen 4DS? and a D/P/PLT remake? for that system?


If it is 4D, I can finally be a Pokémon Trainer! :3


GameWinner said:


> Why would they make sequels to 11 year old games?


Pokémon Emerald was a really memorable games for 85% of the PokéFans, so why not?


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 8, 2014)

WaryLouka said:


> Probably created because they are going down and it's something that everyone wants.



I don't think Gamefreak is going down, not with all the games/TCG stuff they got going on.


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2014)

matpower said:


> Pokémon Emerald was a really memorable games for 85% of the PokéFans, so why not?


 

85% of Pokefans aren't old enough to remember Pokemon Emerald.

jk but not really


----------



## matpower (May 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> 85% of Pokefans aren't old enough to remember Pokemon Emerald.
> 
> jk but not really


Leave my random statistics alone 
Well, my friend loves Emerald and Latias, most of my friends played Emerald and everyone I know has this game on their cellphone.


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The only reason i know....


I mean yeah it would print money but why would Game Freak decide to do sequels to RS now? I know it's been 11 years which is why it doesn't make too much sense.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I mean yeah it would print money but why would Game Freak decide to do sequels to RS now? I know it's been 11 years which is why it doesn't make too much sense.


 

Cause they feel so  ? Who knows lol maybe its not even a sequel it could be a remake.


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2014)

hope they get the 5 FPS mark with 3D on


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> hope they get the 5 FPS mark with 3D on


 
i hope half life 3 remake gets cancelled....


O' WAIT! *;O;*


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2014)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Nah3DS (May 8, 2014)

can't wait to play the Pokemon Contests


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2014)

Ah shet I just remembered. 
It's battle frontier time as well!!!!! AWWWEEEE SHITTTT


----------



## VMM (May 8, 2014)

let's compare those covers:








We can see both groundon and kyogre look a bit different.

Groundon:
It now has a glowing yellowish part where were those black lines, almost like it was in lava, it also changed a bit it's pattern.
Take a look at it right paw, it now is a bit different and has the omega symbol,
Those 4 sharp claws in his tail are now flexible, almost like fingers on a hand. 
it also has many differences minor differences, like on it's belly it has some sharpy yellowish things that come from those lines on it's top. 


Kyogre: 
The red lines it had on it's body, have changed to two tones of light blue and very light yellow, similar to groundon's lines.
I has also changed the pattern, we can clearly see a circle and some other marks on it's head and a line that cross hif body.
We can also see those flippers on it's top-back part aren't there anymore.
It's tail look now soft and flexiblem and changing with the stream.
It has an alpha symbol on it's paws.

Ruby and Saphire had no mention about greek letters and those legendaries look different.
Pokemon states this as "an epic new adventure", although I think we'll be seeing Hoenn, I think it won't be just a remake,
this is probably a sequel or a half remake, where part of it would be like R/S/E and part would be new,
this whole alpha and omega thing makes me think there is more in it than just a remake.


----------



## liamash3 (May 8, 2014)

Regardless of it being a remake of not, I'm just pleased we get another turn visiting the Hoenn region 
I always liked that place due to its environment and music. Wonder if we'll get remixed tracks or brand-new ones for the routes? Wonder if there will be new routes in the first place?


----------



## KingBlank (May 8, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Chary (May 8, 2014)

Contest! Frontier! Trumpets! Ahh, open the nostalgia floodgates!


----------



## Dartz150 (May 8, 2014)

And to continue the celebration, I share with you a little piece I made a while ago, it was done before X/Y got announced, it's one of my favorite tunes of the game; I used Black/White soundfonts.


----------



## nexuspunk (May 8, 2014)

even if this is just a remake, i will gladly hand over the cash for it. and i will be getting omega ruby seeing that when i was younger i got sapphire and then emerald so i am changing it up.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (May 8, 2014)

I'll place my bet that this is going to be "only" a remake of Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald (like HeartGold and SoulSilver were G/S+Crystal remakes).
And it is only that is angry with the fact that the japanese and european version boxes are going to be red or blue while the americas version is going to have only the standard white box?


----------



## VMM (May 8, 2014)

InfoAddict said:


> I'm extremely excited at the news, a dream come true, literally was talking with friends about this possibility just a few days ago as I never got into Gen 3 at the time of its release.
> 
> However I wish they saved the announcement for E3. Would be so much more crazy if it was added into that milieu, though I suppose they'll probably show the first gameplay trailer there.


 

But now everyone will be hyped for Nintendo's E3, there was little to be hyped about E3 before it.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 8, 2014)

Time for another Gotta Catch 'Em All Again! Back to the Future Past!


----------



## codezer0 (May 8, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Man I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about and I'm sure im not the only one.


...

Play a few battles on a Gen 3 GBA game. Do it with something OP and one-sided, like an evolved starter against the fodder in the first route. See how quickly you could tap through it.

Now try doing the same thing with any Gen 4 game, or 5 game.

The  forced amount of wait that you have to endure for each button press is the input lag that I am talking about. There is another definition for input lag primarily concerning displays, but I can't think of a better or more appropriate word for it than that, because it concerns the same thing - how long it takes for the game to process your input, do your commands in a battle and let you get on with it. It was never fully addressed, and honestly it seemed like Nintendo was actively ignoring the issue. I'm wiling to wager that if they did, my completed save file of Black 2 could have shaved off _at least_ 30 hours of playtime, easily; 60 realistically, and up to 100 hours of time optimistically. The fact that it seems like they are actively trying to slow battles down as much as possible is ridiculous, when the more well regarded Final Fantasies ( 4 & 6, specifically ) as well as other jRPG's do all this fine tuning to make battles finish as quickly as possible because they know it would drive their players nuts if they had to spend so much time on every single battle to grind up. And Pokemon is the single most grind-tastic franchise this side of _World of Warcraft_, so that really needs to be addressed, like two generations ago.


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 8, 2014)

Spoiler



*




*


 
*Speculation time:*

It could be a spiritual sequel with the remnants of Team Aqua and Magma changing their names to Alpha and Omega. Team (A)qua and team (M)agma for (A)lpha and O(M)ega!
Since Both Groudon and and Kyogre have their respective Greek letters on their bodies, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Rayquaza = Omicron or Theta.
What if Pokemon Contests have animation so it's like your watching an episode?
Alpha and Omega are Greek Letters. Alpha = A, Omega = Z.... AZ CONFIRMED FOR HOENN


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2014)

Or
Its Ruby and Sapphire
and those are Just Mega Evolved Kyogre and Groudon
and das it. 
Methinks everyone is reading into everything a little TOOOOOO much.


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/140508/index.html

YES!
Full remakes, baby!


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Or
> Its Ruby and Sapphire
> and those are Just Mega Evolved Kyogre and Groudon
> and das it.
> Methinks everyone is reading into everything a little TOOOOOO much.


 
Yea most likely, but speculation is WAYY more fun then being a realist.


----------



## gifi4 (May 8, 2014)

I've been awaiting this for an extremely long time now. By far the best generation of Pokemon (Ok, the second behind gen 2).
The last sets of pokemon games I enjoyed were the SS/HG games. B/W and X/Y were really over-hyped for such a weak return. The games were boring and dull. X/Y focused way too much on trying to utilise the 3DS features and left out the amazing gameplay.

Shiny Rayquaza, I'll be hunting you down!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Or
> Its Ruby and Sapphire
> and those are Just Mega Evolved Kyogre and Groudon
> and das it.
> Methinks everyone is reading into everything a little TOOOOOO much.


 

Shh let the poketards tire themselves out with their retarded theories.


----------



## Yumi (May 8, 2014)

Wow, this is pretty cool. I'm so late, but yep I am excited for this. Definitely added to my list to play soon. 
The only pokemon games i enjoyed was Blue and Saphire. I keep reading about X/Y being something new, like mega evolution. Lol
So, I think this is neat


----------



## CompassNorth (May 8, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire for me it is.


----------



## anhminh (May 8, 2014)

Do you ever wonder why GW named their next FW Omega and put red flame on it?
inb4 GW Alpha with online support.


----------



## CeeDee (May 8, 2014)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ *RAISE YOUR TRUMPETS, BECAUSE HOENN'S BEEN CONFIRMED!* ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Vipera (May 8, 2014)

Oh jesus, another romhack I can't play in my GBA flashc--oooohhhhhhhh

EDIT: "Explore a DRAMATIC new world"? Pokémon Soap confirmed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 8, 2014)

lol @ people saying this is a sequel. It's not.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 8, 2014)

Seems that people are already posting fake stuff. I really wonder if they are going to give the other two starters mega-evolutions too. Doesn't seem fair if Blaziken would be the only one who would get one.


Spoiler: I like the idea though










 
They also better bring a mudkip themed hat if there is going to be trainer customization again.
Also heard thay it will be another global release. I think that is awesome.

EDIT: WAIT. PLEASE TELL ME THEY WILL BRING BACK THE FEATURE THAT POKEMON WILL FOLLOW YOU.


----------



## Zerousen (May 8, 2014)

Really excited for this, I grew up playing Gen 3 the most, as it was the first gen where I was old enough to actually know what I was doing.


----------



## Demonbart (May 8, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> lol @ people saying this is a sequel. It's not.


Notice how the trailer doesn't mention Hoenn once, but says "explore a dramatic new world" instead.
I'm not saying it has to be a sequel, but because of that line i can see where people are coming from.
We'll just have to wait for more official news i guess.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2014)

The only reason it's saying a new world is because of the newer generation of players. But who knows  I am looking forward to it. In fact... I pre - ordered both versions lol


----------



## Demonbart (May 8, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> The only reason it's saying a new world is because of the newer generation of players. But who knows  I am looking forward to it. In fact... I pre - ordered both versions lol


Wouldn't that make it false advertising though? Hoenn is over 10 years old now, regardless of whether people have played it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2014)

Demonbart said:


> Wouldn't that make it false advertising though? Hoenn is over 10 years old now, regardless of whether people have played it or not.


It might not be exact 1:1 replica. 3ds games being in 3d, I am sure there's more 'new' then old on the table. 
If I am not mistaken, 'new world, new adventure bla bla' is always mentioned in each pokemon game, even the remakes. However, gamefreak is surprising people with twists. 
I remember how people used to be frustrated with their short journey in hoenn. What if we have 2 regions here? A complete new region and hoenn. Heck, it might not be hoenn at all.. there's no mention of that? It might be one of the neighbouring region to kalos.  Keep in mind Kalos is far off from hoenn, kanto and johto. 

In my opinion, RS was the shortest games of them all. I used to be able to finish the main game within 5 hours. No speed run. Can't do that with any other games.


----------



## anhminh (May 8, 2014)

Team Magma and Aqua was use to name this version =))
Hope they can let us choose a side and play as evil team member.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2014)

Demonbart said:


> Notice how the trailer doesn't mention Hoenn once, but says "explore a dramatic new world" instead.
> I'm not saying it has to be a sequel, but because of that line i can see where people are coming from.
> We'll just have to wait for more official news i guess.


 
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/140508/index.html
it says: They are full-remakes of the Game Boy Advance “Pokémon Ruby” and “Pokémon Sapphire” games, which sold more than 5.44 million units in Japan and more than 16.22 million units worldwide.


----------



## the_raging_snorlax (May 8, 2014)

I've been meaning to play through Sapphire again for some time now. I'll wait for this instead. First I'd better pick up a copy of Pokemon X.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2014)

riyaz said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/140508/index.html
> it says: They are full-remakes of the Game Boy Advance “Pokémon Ruby” and “Pokémon Sapphire” games, which sold more than 5.44 million units in Japan and more than 16.22 million units worldwide.


Thanks for the info. Hoenn confirmed lol


----------



## Mira (May 8, 2014)

don't think that they are going to do a white 2/black 2 style.....maybe something like fire red with some add-ons


----------



## Edgarska (May 8, 2014)

I'm just hyped for the Tropius and Flygon megas (it's going to happen).


----------



## Ismaw34 (May 8, 2014)

I hope they mix the story of the emerald version.
I loved the story, but emerald is better as my point of view.

Well, another game that i want but cant afford


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 8, 2014)

Nintendo told that its a remake..... not sure if someone posted already.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 8, 2014)

CoroCoro usually gets released around the 15th right? There might be some news in it regarding these games.


----------



## driverdis (May 8, 2014)

This remake better have Hidden Bases


----------



## mr. fancypants (May 8, 2014)

Yes finally!


----------



## FireGrey (May 8, 2014)

I think the reason that they announced this a month before E3 is because of that meeting that they had today, they didn't give any details just really that it exists to please investors during the meeting.


----------



## Coto (May 8, 2014)

anhminh said:


> Team Magma and Aqua was use to name this version =))
> Hope they can let us choose a side and play as evil team member.


 



dat psg noise & sweep'd frequency.

How can I not port those to NDS hardware . <3


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 8, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> I think the reason that they announced this a month before E3 is because of that meeting that they had today, they didn't give any details just really that it exists to please investors during the meeting.


 
Here's how the meeting went:

Investors: HEY IWATA, STOP FUCKING UP! YOUR BURNING OUR PRINTED MONEY!
Iwata : Please understa...
Investors: **backhands Iwata to the floor**
Investors: OH WERE YOU FINISHED? WELL ALLOW US TO RETORT.* *raises pistol to head**. "IF WE'RE NOT PROFITING BY THE END OF THE FISCAL YEAR...

_Scene cuts to the double doors in the meeting room being kicked open. Enter armed guards carrying Reggie Fils Amie bound and gagged, bleeding profusely._

Investors: Let's just say the only thing your body will be ready for is a Bodybag. Now what's your plan for game releases this year?






Investors: This is your last chance Iwata **makes throat slashing motion while glaring* *

_Investors leave meeting room._


Iwata: How the fuck am I going to fix this...

_Goes on reddit, facebook, 4chan and other such forums. Sees Hoenn confirmed memes_

_



_


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2014)

...
Thats it
We've gone full insanity now


----------



## InfoAddict (May 8, 2014)

All the talk about it not being a 1:1 remake of Gen 3 is silly. It may have extra content, but no doubt that the core of it will be Gen 3's equivelant of LeafGreen/FireRed and SoulSilver/HeartGold.


----------



## Queno138 (May 8, 2014)

Anyone considered that they will Mega Latios and Latias will _probably _be featured in this game? XD

Going with the train of thought,
There is probably no Mega Sceptile and Swampert.

Though I feel they need some love.

(Though it is possible for GF to add the reverse support of those mega scep/pert as DLC patches for X&Y)


----------



## Edgarska (May 8, 2014)

Did Smealum say for sure there aren't any more mega stones hidden in XY?


----------



## Queno138 (May 8, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> Did Smealum say for sure there aren't any more mega stones hidden in XY?


 
Besides Latiosite and Latiasite, yeah.


Let me appeal to you using a different logic:
If a simple DLC can patch the Lumiose Glitch,
Won't you agree with me that they can do simple reverse support by adding _any_ extra stones of their choice?

Of course, they can make it ORAS exclusive,
But it's sad that only Blaziken gets the love.

BTW,
The Groudon and Kyogre are featured as *New Pokemon*,
which was how Black and White Kyurem was featured.

So it's probably an activated forme or something.


----------



## Edgarska (May 8, 2014)

Queno138 said:


> Besides Latiosite and Latiasite, yeah.
> 
> 
> Let me appeal to you using a different logic:
> ...


 
I wasn't arguing, just curious. Although yeah, they could add more stones or whatever they want with DLC.


----------



## Queno138 (May 8, 2014)

Edgarska said:


> I wasn't arguing, just curious. Although yeah, they could add more stones or whatever they want with DLC.


 
Didn't think you were 
I just felt like I didn't explain my point sufficiently.


Oh wells. I'm awaiting gameplay videos.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 8, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> You don't understand. *NONE* of the games since the DS generation have come close to finally even matching, much less surpassing the hampering input lag problem that the games have had since.
> 
> Using the BP glitch at the battle factory allowed me to not only get rid of bad eggs, but also take home critters I'd never be able to get otherwise. From there, it was just breed what I needed to fill the pages, and there we went.


 
are we talking about an action game here?? last time I saw Pokemon Emerald it was a turn based RPG and input lag don't affect the game at all.
also if they where to remake only Emerald I doubt they'll be including the glitches, so your second point is invalid regarding the remakes.


I'll take Omega Ruby because is red and I like that color.
now I'm wondering if Pokemon Amie will be included or they are gonna make a new way to evolve those Pokes that require it. same question for Pokemon contests.
also relevant:


----------



## Inuuto (May 8, 2014)

_Omega_ Ruby? Hm..

Nintendo: Gateway, we're coming for you.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 8, 2014)

Just gonna play this on loop until the games get released


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> Just gonna play this on loop until the games get released



Finished that this morning lol


----------



## chrisrlink (May 8, 2014)

shit next Gen Luminous Diamond Lustrous Pearl.......remakes will never kill off older gen games


----------



## Arras (May 8, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> shit next Gen Luminous Diamond Lustrous Pearl.......remakes will never kill off older gen games


nono, gotta go FlameyFireRed and GrassyLeafGreen first.


----------



## matpower (May 8, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> shit next Gen Luminous Diamond Lustrous Pearl.......remakes will never kill off older gen games


Pokémon Time Diamond and Pokémon Space Pearl Versions.


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

I fully expect another Red remake lol.


----------



## codezer0 (May 9, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> are we talking about an action game here?? last time I saw Pokemon Emerald it was a turn based RPG and input lag don't affect the game at all.
> also if they where to remake only Emerald I doubt they'll be including the glitches, so your second point is invalid regarding the remakes.


Just because it's turn based doesn't mean it can't be quick about it. And considering the amount of grinding involved for over *700* creatures, you'd best believe that anything that can be done to hurry the process up will be appreciated. And since battling is _still_ the only way in the game to actually _get_ experience to level critters up, they really should be doing everything they can to make those battles process as quickly as possible.

Glitches that are _beneficial_ to a player have every right to stay in it. The fact that Gen3 managed to cut all the *expletive* out regarding the real-time clock nonsense was a godsend after the nightmare that was Gen 2, and only made me hate Gen 4 even more.

Even now, I still hate the pokemon contests and the musical segments of the games that they tried to implement them. Really, the only 'side' thing that I actually enjoyed out of all the games (that I played - I never did get to do that surfing pikachu thing in Gen 1 Yellow), was the Pokestar Studios bit... and even that just felt like they did it purely as an afterthought.


----------



## anhminh (May 9, 2014)

Nintendo was confirm through e-mail to a Japan pokemon fanclub that Groudon & Kyogre will be "Pokemon you never see before", like they use to talk about Mega Mewtwo so we can be sure that it not just normal Groudon & Kyogre on the artbox.


----------



## tofast4u (May 9, 2014)

New leaks have emerged according to my Twitter feed about the new Pokemon game. Check it out


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 9, 2014)

tofast4u said:


> New leaks have emerged according to my Twitter feed about the new Pokemon game. Check it out


 
Seriously -_- did you have to go and spoil it for everyone, did you not know there was an option for spoilers.


----------



## FireGrey (May 9, 2014)

tofast4u said:


> New leaks have emerged according to my Twitter feed about the new Pokemon game. Check it out


 
No way we would get another fucking fire/fighting starter


----------



## GameWinner (May 9, 2014)

tofast4u said:


> New leaks have emerged according to my Twitter feed about the new Pokemon game. Check it out


That grass type looks like the best starter. I think I should get it.


----------



## boomario (May 9, 2014)

What you all have against mudkip? He's actually a good Pokemon.


----------



## matpower (May 9, 2014)

*"I Herd U Liek Mudkips"*'s Incoming Revival! 
Since Hoenn is relevant again...


----------



## Edgarska (May 9, 2014)

tofast4u said:


> New leaks have emerged according to my Twitter feed about the new Pokemon game. Check it out


That's so fake it's not even funny. The fire starter is just a chicken.


----------



## VMM (May 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> That grass type looks like the best starter. I think I should get it.


 

Best starter? Don't make me laugh, Blaziken is so fucking strong it's categorized in Uber.
Blaziken is the best starter ever.


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 9, 2014)

Serebii said:



			
				serebii.net said:
			
		

> The Japanese arm of The Pokémon Company sent out an e-mail to all Daisuki Club members which ends up pointing out the differences to Groudon & Kyogre on the box-art, stating that they're showcasing "never before seen Pokémon", the same terminology they used for Black & White Kyurem, as well as Mega Mewtwo Y upon their reveal, indicating that they are more than stylised artwork of the Pokémon.


----------



## hhs (May 9, 2014)

VMM said:


> Best starter? Don't make me laugh, Blaziken is so fucking strong it's categorized in Uber.
> Blaziken is the best starter ever.


How would you know? The game isn't even out yet.

I'll probably go grass but water/ground is so powerful. If it's a better version of Quagsire this game is going to be so unbalanced.


----------



## CeeDee (May 9, 2014)

I'm pretty exited for the new games. I'm suprised there are leaks this early! I'm choosing the water starter. Leak the hidden legendaries! /s


----------



## hhs (May 9, 2014)

Ismaw34 said:


> I hope they mix the story of the emerald version.
> I loved the story, but emerald is better as my point of view.
> 
> Well, another game that i want but cant afford


Soulsilver/heartgold had all the perks of crystal so I'd bet on it.



Queno138 said:


> Anyone considered that they will Mega Latios and Latias will _probably _be featured in this game? XD
> There is probably no Mega Sceptile and Swampert.


Y-You shut your mouth!!!
Lies! They must have megas! R-right? 
I'd be really sad if FriedChicken gets a mega but the other two don't even in their remake. That's preferential treatment to my least favorite starter of all time. It's the most Digimon pokemon ever made.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 9, 2014)

Well I hope that battle frontier from the emerald version returns. It was the selling point for emerald.


----------



## chartube12 (May 9, 2014)

Torchick is useless to those who have already have it from XY.


----------



## InfoAddict (May 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I fully expect another Red remake lol.


Everyone's logic on this seems to be that if they're remaking the GBA new games, then they'll do the GBA remakes too. I'm not so sure, but I'd love to see it happen and marketing-wise it'd be a massive hit.



chartube12 said:


> Torchick is useless to those who have already have it from XY.


I'm sure many players prefer playing fresh.


----------



## Arras (May 9, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Torchick is useless to those who have already have it from XY.


And Mudkip and Treecko are useless to those who can easily get it from the GTS (aka everyone).


----------



## ResleyZ (May 9, 2014)

Seems that Sunday the 11th there will footage shown of these games on the Japanese variety show Get☆TV, so hopefully we can see some pokémon following the player. 


I hope that Groudon's and Kyogre's new 'formes' will be triggered by their respective orbs, since they were both awakened by the other orb.


----------



## GameWinner (May 9, 2014)

GET HYPE!
For the first footage of the game to be shown.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2014)

Arras said:


> And Mudkip and Treecko are useless to those who can easily get it from the GTS (aka everyone).


 

The Torchic you got from the promotional event in XY though is way too fucking strong and has unique abilities and attacks. The one you'll get here will be dismal in comparison.


----------



## Flame (May 9, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Torchic you got from the promotional event in XY though is way too fucking strong and has unique abilities and attacks. The one you'll get here will be dismal in comparison.


 
for someone hates on pokemon every chance he gets....

you seem to know _ALOT_ about pokemon.


----------



## Arras (May 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> for someone hates on pokemon every chance he gets....
> 
> you seem to know _ALOT_ about pokemon.


You can think something is shit but still enjoy playing it every now and again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2014)

I don't really think it's "shit", it's just shlock. It's unoriginal, uninventive, and stagnant. However I do enjoy shlock from time to time and there's really no other game that fills the same urge you get to play Pokemon as Pokemon does.

Also it lets me shit on the horrific awful fanbase and when they say "b-but you don't know anything about Pokemon!" I can actually say I do as someone whose played every main series game to completion (minus BW2).


----------



## Razorwing (May 9, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Torchic you got from the promotional event in XY though is way too fucking strong and has unique abilities and attacks. The one you'll get here will be dismal in comparison.


Exactly this. Speed Boost combined with access to Swords Dance is the only reason that Blaziken is broken. The standard Blaze Torchic that you will start with in the game is average at best.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't really think it's "shit", it's just shlock. It's unoriginal, uninventive, and stagnant. However I do enjoy shlock from time to time and there's really no other game that fills the same urge you get to play Pokemon as Pokemon does.
> 
> Also it lets me shit on the horrific awful fanbase and when they say "b-but you don't know anything about Pokemon!" I can actually say I do as someone whose played every main series game to completion (minus BW2).


That's like rubbing it off to 70+ adult material to completion except one granny who was 69 ergo too young to deserve the finishing flourish. _;O;_


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 9, 2014)

Razorwing said:


> Exactly this. Speed Boost combined with access to Swords Dance is the only reason that Blaziken is broken. The standard Blaze Torchic that you will start with in the game is average at best.


 
Every time I fought someone in a battle and they had this Blaziken all I would get is 
1.Protect
2.Raise Speed
3. Sword Dance
4.Raise Speed
5.Protect
6 Raise Speed
At this point all my Pokemon are slower. ;-;
But it's not worth it because you see once I bring out my flygon it's over for them!


----------



## Razorwing (May 9, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Every time I fought someone in a battle and they had this Blaziken all I would get is
> 1.Protect
> 2.Raise Speed
> 3. Sword Dance
> ...


 
The problem with just bringing something out that counters Blaziken is that it can learn Baton Pass as well, so next thing you know you are facing down a +2 attack +3 speed Dragonite


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 9, 2014)

Razorwing said:


> The problem with just bringing something out that counters Blaziken is that it can learn Baton Pass as well, so next thing you know you are facing down a +2 attack +3 speed Dragonite


 
Uhhhhh don't even get me started on my friends OP Dragonite  . Unless my Scizor has used sword dance once and tail wind is still out there still is a Chance that my double hit will kill it, and if not all hope is lost for my Pokemon.


----------



## Arras (May 9, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Every time I fought someone in a battle and they had this Blaziken all I would get is
> 1.Protect
> 2.Raise Speed
> 3. Sword Dance
> ...


Blaziken can also learn moves like Brave Bird which would do a ton of damage if not oneshot Flygon though.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 9, 2014)

Arras said:


> Blaziken can also learn moves like Brave Bird which would do a ton of damage if not oneshot Flygon though.


 
Yeah but my Flygon can take that hit, it's been hit with it so many times but as for ice beam ;-; nope.


----------



## Dartz150 (May 9, 2014)

New Legendaries Leaked as well:





 





Gameplay Footage:


----------



## VLinh (May 9, 2014)

I wonder if there going to reuse the battle system look of X and Y for OR and AS or stick to like it was in HG and SS but since its 3DS, maybe a variant between the two?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2014)

VLinh said:


> I wonder if there going to reuse the battle system look of X and Y for OR and AS or stick to like it was in HG and SS but since its 3DS, maybe a variant between the two?


 

99% sure it'll just use the same engine and battle system as XY, they just made a whole new engine for Pokemon games and they aren't going to throw it in the trash after two games.

Plus the engine was actually pretty good, pretty surprised that the transition into 3D wasn't total shit like I thought it would be.


----------



## GameWinner (May 9, 2014)

VLinh said:


> I wonder if there going to reuse the battle system look of X and Y for OR and AS or stick to like it was in HG and SS but since its 3DS, maybe a variant between the two?


 
I'm sure they will use the XY engine. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Dartz150 (May 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I'm sure they will use the XY engine. Nothing wrong with that at all.


Only the frame "lag" and the 3D effect, and maybe the input delay, BW/B2W2 was perfect.


----------



## SoupaFace (May 9, 2014)

Dartz150 said:


> Only the frame "lag" and the 3D effect, and maybe the input delay, BW/B2W2 was perfect.


Exactly. The only real issue is the sometimes inconsistent frame-rate during pokemon battles, mostly with the 3D on but it definitely can be witnessed with the 3D off too.

Perhaps Consistent frame-rate > Graphical fidelity this time around Game Freak? 

Please, spare those of us that dont care for the 3D those few seconds of chugging. 'Preciate it.


----------



## VMM (May 9, 2014)

For me, the perfect Blaziken is this:
Nature Jolly
EVs: 4HP, 252 Attack, 252 Speed
Ability: Speed Boost
Item: Wide Lens
Moveset: Flare Blitz, Hi Jump Kick, Swords Dance, Protect

With it's dual stab, it can cover most of pokémons.
Having a 120 power fire attack with 100% accuracy anda
130 fighting power attack, with now 99% accuracy due to wide-lens,
your chance of hit is almost absolute, and combined with swords dance
you can one-hit ko almost every pokémon.
If facing a pokemon that can OHKO Blaziken, you can hide yourself with protect in the first turn
on second turn, you'll be faster than everything that has not a speed boosted or mega-evolved,
just avoid Mega-Aerodactyl, Mega-Alakazam and Deoxys.
If facing a pokémon that can't OHKO Blaziken you can Swords Dance once,
and with speed boost you not only be faster than it, but also will have a frightening 678 Attack,
combined with those two powerful fighting and fire attacks, you can OHKO almost everything,
and even sweep an entire team. If Mega-Alakazam or Mega-Aerodactyl were summoned after that,
they would be outspeeded by Blaziken and OHKOd by Flare-Blitz and Hi-Jump-Kick respectively.


----------



## mr. fancypants (May 9, 2014)

2 days after the official announcement and you are already making the teams...
you know that there are still 6 months left. so what are you planning to do in the remaining time?
rivising you team?


----------



## VMM (May 9, 2014)

I was just wondering, wouldn't it br epic if Sceptile received a Mega-evolution that was Grass/Dragon?


----------



## Razorwing (May 9, 2014)

VMM said:


> For me, the perfect Blaziken is this:
> Nature Jolly
> EVs: 4HP, 252 Attack, 252 Speed
> Ability: Speed Boost
> ...


I would run adamant over jolly for that bit of extra power, cause with speed boost you are going to be outspeeding everything at +2 anyway. Otherwise I like the set, wide lens is a nice idea to go along with hjk.


VMM said:


> I was just wondering, wouldn't it br epic if Sceptile received a Mega-evolution that was Grass/Dragon?


It would indeed. I hope both Swampert and Sceptile get mega evolutions, it would be a bit unfair on people picking them as their starter if they didn't.


----------



## VMM (May 9, 2014)

Razorwing said:


> I would run adamant over jolly for that bit of extra power, cause with speed boost you are going to be outspeeding everything at +2 anyway. Otherwise I like the set, wide lens is a nice idea to go along with hjk.


 

That's also an nice option, although I preffer having that extra bit speed because I can outspeed most pokemons with just one speed boost.


----------



## VMM (May 9, 2014)

Queno138 said:


> Anyone considered that they will Mega Latios and Latias will _probably _be featured in this game? XD


 

Was thinking the same.
Nintendo haven't yet said anything about Mega-Latios and Mega-Latias, this is the perfect opportunity to use them,
I think that's why they never mentioned it, they were waiting for release them with this game.

This is probably fake, but I felt like posting it:


----------



## VLinh (May 9, 2014)

Interesting poster, if its real that is lol


----------



## matpower (May 9, 2014)

Pretty sure it was confirmed to be a fake some days ago.


----------



## anhminh (May 10, 2014)

Now look at it, does anyone think Rayaqua look like a bamboo?


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 10, 2014)

First Video of the game to appear this sunday!



			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> It has been confirmed through a trailer on TV that Japanese variety show, Pokémon Get☆TV is to showcase world exclusive first footage of the upcoming games Pokémon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire this weekend in the episode airing on Sunday May 11th at 07:30 JST. It's not known what the footage will contain but we'll provide details and screenshots as soon as it airs


----------



## GameWinner (May 10, 2014)

I hope it's not a clip of the main character just standing there while everyone watching screams "SEGOI!!".
It's going to happen, isn't it?


----------



## iMasaru (May 10, 2014)

Can't wait! By far the best gen in the series in my opinion. Been waiting so long~ *_*


----------



## Walker D (May 10, 2014)

Have you guys listened to the leaked soundtrack?! ..lots of trumpets! 

LINK ->  http://jerryterry.tumblr.com/post/85148542312/a-snippet-of-the-soundtrack-from-the-upcoming





Spoiler



♪(┌・。・)┌ hehe ( ¬‿¬)

On a more serious note, I can't wait for a trailer ..I really liked this gen


----------



## FireGrey (May 10, 2014)

Walker D said:


> Have you guys listened to the leaked soundtrack?! ..lots of trumpets!
> 
> LINK -> http://jerryterry.tumblr.com/post/85148542312/a-snippet-of-the-soundtrack-from-the-upcoming
> 
> ...


 
aww I was getting into that and then they cut it short :<


----------



## Walker D (May 10, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> aww I was getting into that and then they cut it short :<


A good leak still


----------



## CeeDee (May 10, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Torchick is useless to those who have already have it from XY.


Captain Obvious!


----------



## VMM (May 10, 2014)

I'm excited with this game, I have few memories of Pokemon Ruby, 
this will be almost like a new experience for me.


----------



## chavosaur (May 10, 2014)

It's like the fakemon pics aren't even trying anymore.


----------



## Master Xehanort (May 10, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> It's like the fakemon pics aren't even trying anymore.


 
LMAO wow...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 10, 2014)

If I wanted to redo the Ruby and Sapphire soundtrack I'd just fart into a microphone and then put it through a terrible MIDI filter.


----------



## Jayro (May 10, 2014)

I just hope that they include the best of Emerald, since the third game always has the best content. (Yellow, Crystal, Emerald, Platinum, etc....)


----------



## Densetsu (May 10, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> It's like the fakemon pics aren't even trying anymore.


The large, vertical text on the far-left side says "自分で性交行く！" which means "Have sex with yourself and cum!" (but the grammar is wrong).

The far-right vertical text says "私は大うそつきだ！" which means "I'm a big, fat liar!"



Spoiler: The rest:



Higher-res image than the one above:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue Page:
メガレックウザA (Mega Rayquaza A)
分類：ゲイポケモン (Species: Gay Pokemon)
タイプ：ドラゴン・ひこう・はがね (Type: Dragon/Flying/Metal)
とくせい：うんこ (Trait: Poop)
高さ：9.5m　重さ：314.5kg (Height, Weight)

このテキストは、あなたもそれを読むことができないほど小
さい。あなたはこの偽のでたらめを読もうとすれば愚かな目
に [ 急担 ]* をかけています。あなたは本当に、哀れだ。
"This text is so small that you can't read it.
You'd be an idiot to read this fake text that
means absolutely nothing. You are truly pathetic."
*(??? not sure; it's cut off at the bottom but it's my best guess)

Red Page:
メガレックウザΩ (Mega Rayquaza Ω)
分類：レズビアンポケモン (Species: Lesbian Pokemon)
タイプ：ドラゴン・ひこう・みず (Type: Dragon/Flying/Water)
とくせい：ちゃんたま (Trait: Testicles)
高さ：8.9m　重さ：420.6kg (Height, Weight)

一人で写真はこれが偽物であることをあなたが手掛
かりに十分でない場合は正直に、私はあなたを伝える
のか分からない。それは文字通りレックウザヘッドと
ディアルガとパルキアです。
"If you can't tell from the picture that this is fake,
then I honestly don't know how to tell you. It is
literally Rayquaza's head with Dialga and Palkia.


The Japanese grammar and syntax is all wrong, so it was clearly written by someone who doesn't know Japanese. It was written in English first, fed into Google Translate, then shat out in Japanese.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 11, 2014)

I originally wanted to buy a 3DS and Pokemon X for my girlfriend in canada (she's barely making ends meet so a new handheld/game should raise her spirit) but now I'm thinking of waiting for these 2 games (Ruby for her Sapphire for me)


----------



## GameWinner (May 11, 2014)

Lol at the gameplay footage...


----------



## GolfDude (May 11, 2014)

all they showed were the box art pokemon in 3d on the 3ds


----------



## Judas18 (May 11, 2014)

That was so disappointing.


----------



## someonewhodied (May 11, 2014)

Yeah. i guess i should forget about this game for 2 months then come back to it when there is more news.


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 11, 2014)

Coro coro comes out in a couple of days. Theres still hope.


----------



## CeeDee (May 11, 2014)

I watched a motherfucking bathing man for a 6-second cutscene. Fuck Japan right now.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (May 11, 2014)

meanwhile, in Hoenn. The famous first footage... baah... :/


----------



## RikuCrafter (May 11, 2014)

That was a fucking letdown of biblical porportions.


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 11, 2014)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I watched a motherfucking bathing man for a 6-second cutscene. Fuck Japan right now.


 



RikuCrafter said:


> That was a fucking letdown of biblical porportions.


If it makes you feel better...


----------



## frogboy (May 11, 2014)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


>




THIS WAS GREAT, I SAW TWO POKEMEN. TAKE ALL MEH MONEY NINTENDOZ.


----------



## nexuspunk (May 11, 2014)

well that sneak peak was a flop i'm going to go play some sonic generations now.


----------



## Judas18 (May 11, 2014)

I dunno why I expected more. Nintendo are notorious for this shit.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 11, 2014)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I watched a motherfucking bathing man for a 6-second cutscene. Fuck Japan right now.


----------



## VMM (May 11, 2014)

This sums up what I felt about the new trailer:


----------



## FireGrey (May 11, 2014)

So CoroCoro was leaked, revealed even more nothing than Pokemon Sunday.
Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2014)

This is ridiculous. They're all like "ermagerd we gun sho u da nu gaemz", then they show 2 3d models hardly moving and they call it a day.
Starting to think that Nintendo wasn't really ready for the announcement but some asshat just uploaded the video to youtube too soon.


----------



## Nyancat (May 11, 2014)

Woot woot! Best game ever alert! I was born when original Ruby and Sapphire came out. So now I get to live the experience of what it was like


----------



## GameWinner (May 11, 2014)

Coro coro says they are revealing info next month on the 14th. But that's after E3.


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Coro coro says they are revealing info next month on the 14th. But that's after E3.


Yeah Nintendo would be stupid not to show these on E3, so we'll probably know half of corocoro's info already XD


----------



## Arras (May 11, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> The large, vertical text on the far-left side says "自分で性交行く！" which means "Have sex with yourself and cum!" (but the grammar is wrong).
> 
> The far-right vertical text says "私は大うそつきだ！" which means "I'm a big, fat liar!"
> 
> ...


Haha, that's hilarious


----------



## chavosaur (May 11, 2014)

I mean at least we know it's gonna use the XandY engine


----------



## migles (May 11, 2014)

i had been wondering what they will include with the game, since in remakes they included somewhat a gadget.. (FR/LF wireless adapter, HG/SS had pokewalker)

in a random google search i just found this:


----------



## VMM (May 11, 2014)

migles said:


> i had been wondering what they will include with the game, since in remakes they included somewhat a gadget.. (FR/LF wireless adapter, HG/SS had pokewalker)


 


Probably something that uses Nintendo NFCs.
I think it isn't just a coincidence it was announced a little before the announcement of those games


----------



## Dartz150 (May 11, 2014)

Mixing the sub-tittles of the remakes you got this:

Omega Heart of Fire and Alpha Soul of the Leafs

Yep, I can't wait too, and I don't know what to do in my spare time hahaha


----------



## McHaggis (May 11, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I mean at least we know it's gonna use the XandY engine


 
With any luck they'll have managed to balance out the performance this time so no frame drops in battles.  Not that it bothered me, but I know it did some people.


----------



## xxNathanxx (May 11, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> With any luck they'll have managed to balance out the performance this time so no frame drops in battles.  Not that it bothered me, but I know it did some people.


They won't.


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (May 11, 2014)

xxNathanxx said:


> They won't.


and you know that how? we'll see when the game comes out


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2014)

Full 3D this time Nintendo.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 12, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Full 3D this time Nintendo.


Full frame rate drops?
D:


----------



## Ryukouki (May 12, 2014)

I think their launch trailer said some parts playable in 3D.


----------



## GameWinner (May 12, 2014)

Oh well. 3D is not a dealbreaker at all.


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I think their launch trailer said some parts playable in 3D.


Well, that's disappointing. Hopefully there are more 3D areas and 3D in general than X and Y had.


----------



## 2ndApex (May 12, 2014)

Hoenn confirmed?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 12, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Well, that's disappointing. Hopefully there are more 3D areas and 3D in general than X and Y had.


 
Yeah it was kind of disappointing when you go to the first city/town and it's all 3ds third person perspective 
But than the rest is just slanted 3d perspective.


----------



## migles (May 12, 2014)

2ndApex said:


> Hoenn confirmed?


 
Hoenn starts with H, this is a gen 3 remake

OMG HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED

IMHO i think gamefreak will get a workarround with the 3d framerate problem.. maybe they will even decrease the quality of the effects so it gets smooth since its a lazy\faster\cheaper way to do it..

i dont believe they will leave that problem... but maybe it will have low framerate\input lag in anther places like HG/SS did... it's one of the reasons that i didn't better like the game...

and since 60fps is getting rare nowadays... (for a pokemon game 30 is good, but come on, 60 is soo smooth and HQ <3 )....


----------



## Luis Alejandro (May 12, 2014)

WWE Universe: YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!

Gotta get my computer fixed and buy a modded DS and 3DS. YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!

THANK YOU DANIEL BRYAN!!!!! YOU MADE GEN 3 REMAKES HAPPEN BY WINNING THE UNDISPUTED WWE CHAMPIONSHIP.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 12, 2014)

Do you guys think it'll have the extra bits of story emerald had?
I don't, and seeing emerald was my first pokemon game it'll make it hard to choose which version i pick


----------



## migles (May 12, 2014)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Do you guys think it'll have the extra bits of story emerald had?
> I don't, and seeing emerald was my first pokemon game it'll make it hard to choose which version i pick


 
this was already debated previously in this thread

In my and other peoples opinion it will be something like HG/SS remakes, they had stuff from the 3rd version.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 12, 2014)

migles said:


> this was already debated previously in this thread
> 
> In my and other peoples opinion it will be something like HG/SS remakes, they had stuff from the 3rd version.


 
Which page?
Anyway the logic behind my reasoning is that emerald had both team aqua and magma and both legendaries
If they do that with the remakes what difference would there be between games? HG/SS is different because the originals only had 1 team and made you get both legendaries.


----------



## migles (May 12, 2014)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Which page?
> Anyway the logic behind my reasoning is that emerald had both team aqua and magma and both legendaries
> If they do that with the remakes what difference would there be between games? HG/SS is different because the originals only had 1 team and made you get both legendaries.


 
the "bigger" difference between gold/silver and crystal was in crystal you could catch both legendaries in and there was a battle tower
in HG/SS you had to chase after suicune like crystall did (but its a bit diferent), and you can catch the other mascot legendary the same way as crystal did, there is a difference in SS the wing was for HO-HO since you was forced to catch lugia before...

in HG/SS the team rocket story gets an "upgrade" if you have a event celebi you can meet giovanni and know why it didn't get back

so, in my opinion it ORAS will be like emerald, but with some things changed\added like HG/SS did...

ps. of course i dont remember the page people were talking about it.. so you must go back and search it...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 12, 2014)

migles said:


> the "bigger" difference between gold/silver and crystal was in crystal you could catch both legendaries in and there was a battle tower
> in HG/SS you had to chase after suicune like crystall did (but its a bit diferent), and you can catch the other mascot legendary the same way as crystal did, there is a difference in SS the wing was for HO-HO since you was forced to catch lugia before...
> 
> in HG/SS the team rocket story gets an "upgrade" if you have a event celebi you can meet giovanni and know why it didn't get back
> ...


 
Couldn't you catch both legendaries in the Gold and Silver too?


----------



## migles (May 12, 2014)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Couldn't you catch both legendaries in the Gold and Silver too?


 
after a research it appears you can.. i didn't know this... i thought you had to trade for the other legendary like the other games after that...


----------



## VMM (May 12, 2014)

migles said:


> since 60fps is getting rare nowadays... (for a pokemon game 30 is good, but come on, 60 is soo smooth and HQ <3 )....


They're probably using the same engine of X and Y, and considering those titles were released October of last year,
there is few time to create a new game and improve the engine.
Maybe the engine is a little bit better, but considering it couldn't even keep the framerate without 3D,
I believe it won't even keep locked 30 fps, the best we can expect is less framedrops


----------



## Dartz150 (May 12, 2014)

This is not real, only a concept... Underwater battles? Oh Yeeeessss!





And a "leaked" promotional poster


----------



## Arras (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure whether they will release an accompanying thing this time around, because the digital release would be missing that. (also the 3DS has a step counter, so built in pokewalker, anyone?)


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2014)

do you guys think its coincidence the announced hoenn remakes in the month of MAY..


ITS ALL PLANNED!


----------



## Dartz150 (May 14, 2014)

inb4 something fake an unreal appears


----------



## darksweet (May 17, 2014)

HEY guys im just wondering about GROUDON and KYOGRE in this upcoming game of them... they're kind of different, it look's to me that they are in MEGA EVOLUTION MODE....

P.S.
sorry if these speculation of mine is already been said... just ignore if you want... and pls. I'm not building any war so don't BURN me...


----------



## matpower (May 18, 2014)

Actually, most of us thinks they are Mega Evolution anyway. 
Also if someone thinks this is impossible because of XY's lack of their Mega Evolutions, don't forget, we can update our game!


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (May 18, 2014)

matpower said:


> Actually, most of us thinks they are Mega Evolution anyway.
> Also if someone thinks this is impossible because of XY's lack of their Mega Evolutions, don't forget, we can update our game!


im not so sure the only legendary that megaevolves is mewtwo and he looks drastically different to me its more possible that they are just redesigns :/


----------



## Chaosruler (May 18, 2014)

Its not impossible to update XY Pokemon database files with a patch


----------



## Arras (May 18, 2014)

DarkKnigh_t said:


> im not so sure the only legendary that megaevolves is mewtwo and he looks drastically different to me its more possible that they are just redesigns :/


They're not redesigns. For one, a redesign that major is unprecedented in Pokemon history AFAIK, two, the "footage" they showed has Groudon and Kyogre looking normal, and three, they already hinted at them being new forms or megas by saying the cover Pokemon are "never before seen" or something like that.


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (May 18, 2014)

Arras said:


> They're not redesigns. For one, a redesign that major is unprecedented in Pokemon history AFAIK, two, the "footage" they showed has Groudon and Kyogre looking normal, and three, they already hinted at them being new forms or megas by saying the cover Pokemon are "never before seen" or something like that.


hmmm fair enough but still its a bit douchy that like random pokemon get mega evolutions. tbh whatever they give us will be okay im not that much bothered. I'm just wondering how many mega evolutions will they give us then in total  the same number as in x and y would be good


----------



## nexuspunk (May 21, 2014)

while the game does look interesting, i think i will let someone else buy it first and then tell me how it is. if it gets a good following then i will purchase my copy, but until then there are other games that i have to take a look at for example mario kart 7 and the new persona game coming out soon.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2014)

Check Serebii for new scans...
WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO BRENDON AND MAY!?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 7, 2014)

I am not a huge fan of the clothing overall except for Team Magma and Aqua's grunts' outfits. Maxie's shorts looks silly. Archie...... is that spandex?! O___O Magma's male admin doesn't look menacing at all.

Not a huge fan of Brendan's new design. May's is alright though.

MEGASCEPTILE LOOKS PRETTY BEAST!! DRAGON SUBTYPE HYPE! Mega Swampert looks nice too


----------



## Arras (Jun 7, 2014)

May looks like Shauna now D:


----------



## Ykr1113 (Jun 7, 2014)

I mean they look nice for a revamp. If character customization is still there then maybe we'll be able to get the original clothing.

Edit: Brendan looks a bit too young. Kinda pissed everything still looks like x and y


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 7, 2014)

Arras said:


> May looks like Shauna now D:


Darnit, can't unsee :\

I suppose Brendan's does look better than his original R/S one though I still prefer Emerald's even if shorts over trousers is ridiculous.

Where is the PokeNav btw? Don't tell me they removed it O___O


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't care for the new designs much compared to the old ones. I really don't see why they decided to change them. The megas look great though, especially mega diancie


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2014)

not sure if it has been mentioned already here, but, I found this picture online and it matches the design of the trainers that Play-asia leaked on their preorders page right after the game was announced
it's not there anymore, but I saved the banner

artwork:





play-asia's banner:


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 7, 2014)

The game looks amazing! 
I will get it on day 1 >.<


----------



## Marth16 (Jun 7, 2014)

KooPako said:


> not sure if it has been mentioned already here, but, I found this picture online and it matches the design of the trainers that Play-asia leaked on their preorders page right after the game was announced
> it's not there anymore, but I saved the banner
> 
> artwork:
> ...


 
Yet it doesn't match this CoroCoro Scan:





Source: http://www.serebii.net


----------



## yugix (Jun 7, 2014)

Mega Swampert is the new Bada$$.  
Thank you Nintendo for this. Mudkip was my favorite starter even thought I didn't play R/S (Only Emerald).

Also, I think Prehistoric Groudon/Kyogre are lame. Come on, Devolution is making it more "Digimon" than Digimon itself.


----------



## matpower (Jun 8, 2014)

Dammit, why did they have to XYize the characters? They didn't make such radical change in Red and Ethan's design...
I prefer the classic design so far, I wonder if the PokeNav will get such redesign?


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh boy, this is awesome! Will get both of the games of course, and I hope there will be (more) customization in the games too. Can't wait to see the hidden bases in glorious 3D.

Mega Sceptile looks friggin awesome. Treecko was the first grass starter I picked in a pokemon game (the others were all fire, except for b/w(2), also picked grass) so seeing it gets a dragon sub-type is so awesome! Mega Swampert looks kinda weird, but still pretty awesome idea for a strong water/ground type. Other than that, I wonder if Rayquaza also gets a 'devolution'.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jun 8, 2014)

yugix said:


> Mega Swampert is the new Bada$$.
> Thank you Nintendo for this. Mudkip was my favorite starter even thought I didn't play R/S (Only Emerald).
> 
> Also, I think Prehistoric Groudon/Kyogre are lame. Come on, Devolution is making it more "Digimon" than Digimon itself.


 

And yet,  primal pokemon is already in use (for like 5 years now). Remember the end boss from pokemon mystery dungeons explorers of the sky.  It was a primal Dialga


----------

